# any opinions on parasound zamp/zpre?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

just thinking about the parasound zamp and zpre for my bedroom/office to run a old pair of infinity towers. any thoughts, suggestions, or opinions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

they're infinity RSb's btw


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

awww, cmon i know you guys must have some opinions


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

May not be enough power, depending on your loudness preferences.

Kal


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

hmmm never really thought about that


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Power should be fine unless you are pushing well over 100db. Parasound makes great stuff, I've been a fan for years. You may check ebay or audiogon for a good deal on a used 2ch HCA series amp if you're worried about power.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> Power should be fine unless you are pushing well over 100db. Parasound makes great stuff, I've been a fan for years. You may check ebay or audiogon for a good deal on a used 2ch HCA series amp if you're worried about power.


Mebbe. But I have used 2 versions of the zAmp in my office system over the years and they were fine with the little Celestion MP-1s up to a point (until I got a sub for the system).

Kal


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

Parasound makes excellent equipment. I bought the A23 on EBAY a couple of years ago and I have been extremely pleased.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A little late to the show, but hopefully not too late..

A friend of mine bought a Zamp to power the tweeters in his actively crossed system. He thinks they're great.

But they are on the lower powered side, so you'd probably want to make sure that you have fairly efficient speakers or didn't want them super loud.

Then again, watts are overrated a bit in my opinion. You'll only less than 3.5db of total max output compared to another amp that puts out 100watts.

Something to think about.

JCD


----------

